# Download-liste erzeugen

## Robelix

Kann emerge eine url-liste der benötigten Downloads erzeugen um die distfiles dann woanders per wget oder ähnlichem zu saugen?

Mir geht leider schon wieder der Traffic aus (TK aus Tria :-[ ) 

Robelix

----------

## mglauche

emerge -p <paket> 

mit emerge -f <paket> wird das paket mit allen abhängigkeiten gesaugt, und nicht compiliert (-fetch  :Smile: 

----------

## Robelix

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> emerge -p <paket> 
> 
> 

 

hmm, micht ganz - das zeigt zwar welche Pakete es installieren würde, aber nicht die gesamte URL der notwendigen Files. Ich bräuchte aber eine Liste um auf einem Nicht-gentoo-System das Zeug saugen zu können

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> mit emerge -f <paket> wird das paket mit allen abhängigkeiten gesaugt, und nicht compiliert (-fetch 

 

und das is genau das umgekehrte was ich will

----------

## Deever

Hi...

Wie wärs, wenn du mal nen blick in die entsprechenden ebuilds wirfst?

dev

----------

## Robelix

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie wärs, wenn du mal nen blick in die entsprechenden ebuilds wirfst?
> 
> 

 

Is mir schon klar, daß es da drinnen steht, aber bei 100+ Paketen wird's langweilig - und wozu hat man schließlich Computer...

Werd' wohl meine ursprüngliche Idee verwirklichen: ein kleines perlscript, das in den ebuilds nachschaut. Wollt' nur wissen ob es das nicht doch schon "built-in" gibt.

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Mir geht leider schon wieder der Traffic aus (TK aus Tria :-[ )  

 

Dieses Problem kenn ich leider viel zu gut!

 *Quote:*   

> Werd' wohl meine ursprüngliche Idee verwirklichen: ein kleines perlscript, das in den ebuilds nachschaut.

 

Wenn du das wirklich machst, könntest du dieses Script dann hier posten? Wär echt supi!

Danke nach Tirol!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Robelix

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mir geht leider schon wieder der Traffic aus (TK aus Tria :-[ )   
> 
> Dieses Problem kenn ich leider viel zu gut!
> 
> 

 

Man könnte denen doch mal eine "offizielle Auszeichnung" als Gentoo-unfreundlichsten Provider schicken ;-]

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Werd' wohl meine ursprüngliche Idee verwirklichen: ein kleines perlscript, das in den ebuilds nachschaut. 
> 
> Wenn du das wirklich machst, könntest du dieses Script dann hier posten? Wär echt supi!
> 
> Danke nach Tirol!
> ...

 

Scheint doch schwieriger als ursprünglich angenommen - die URL's werden oft aus Variablen zusammengepflastert, manchmal nicht einmal im eigentlichen ebuild (etwa bei KDE)

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Mir geht leider schon wieder der Traffic aus (TK aus Tria :-[ ) 

 

HAst du eigentlich das 4GB Upgrade? Mir is es auch wenns nur 8.38 Euro kostet zu teuer. Da ich hier ISDN auch habe, würd ich dann alleine 70 Euro Grundgebühr fürs ADSL zahlen! Is ja ein Wahnsinn!

*heul*

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Robelix

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mir geht leider schon wieder der Traffic aus (TK aus Tria :-[ )  
> 
> HAst du eigentlich das 4GB Upgrade? Mir is es auch wenns nur 8.38 Euro kostet zu teuer. Da ich hier ISDN auch habe, würd ich dann alleine 70 Euro Grundgebühr fürs ADSL zahlen! Is ja ein Wahnsinn!
> 
> 

 

Leider nein, werd's mir aber auch nicht mehr zulegen. Hoffe daß Tirol-Wave bald "on Air" geht, die bieten für 60 Eur 5GB

----------

## Robelix

...und das Gesuchte gibt's wohl doch schon :-]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5224

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Leider nein, werd's mir aber auch nicht mehr zulegen. Hoffe daß Tirol-Wave bald "on Air" geht, die bieten für 60 Eur 5GB

 

Das ist doch auch irgendwie unfair find ich! Ich denk es gibt überall in Österreich (Wien / Graz / Linz / Wr. Neustadt / ...) trotzdem noch _richtige_ Alternativen bzw. sind welche in Aussicht. Aber hier in NÖ tut sich (eben bis auf Wr. Neustadt) Nüsse, Njet, goanix!

Ärgerlich.

Macht aber nix. Ich bin ja ab 02. September nicht mehr daheim (Hollabrunn) sondern in Horn beim Bundesheer <sarkasmus>*extremfreu*</sarkasmus> <ehrlichkeit>:(((</ehrlichkeit>

Ich hoff, dass sich bis Mai 2003 vielleicht _irgendein_ Provider findet, der die Güte hat, auch hier die letzte Meile zu endbündeln und hier sämtliche unzufriedene TA User in den Arm nehmen kann und mit günstigen Angeboten tröstet *gg*

Wünsch dir noch einen schönen Abend aus dem wasserreichen NÖ!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Robelix

<extremsarkasmus achtung="nix für schwache nerven"> Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine Möglichkeit um IP-Pakete durch Wasser zu übertragen. Ansonsten bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit von IP über Brieftaube (RFC2549) </extremsarkasmus>

Auf jeden Fall Beste Grüße aus dem - diesmal noch ziemlich trocken gebleibenen - Westen!

----------

